# How to bath a maltese for dummies?



## robl45 (Dec 25, 2007)

As the subject says, I did a search and I can't seem to find any instructions on how to bathe the dog. I've never bathed a dog before. The wife and I tried this morning in the sink and it went less than perfect. We wet her and shampooed her and then started drying her with the towel and then the blow dryer. But when am I supposed to comb her out? Is it normal for them to shiver so much? We were using warm water and set the faucet to the spray type setting, kinda like a shower head.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sounds like you're on the right track. Wet, shampoo, rinse, conditioner, rinse, rinse, rinse. Did I mention rinse? It's very important to get all the chemicals off their skin, to avoid drying out. Once rinsed and done with the bathing part, I snuggle Bonnie in a big towel to blot off the excess water, then blow dry her right away, combing as I dry, but usually drying a bit first. Keep the dryer on a lower setting to avoid burning, and don't hold it too close - maybe 5-6 inches away, and keep moving it.

Good luck.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Zoe shakes the whole time during her bath. Jett doesn't. I usually snuggle them in a big fluffy towell like Linda said too before blow drying. I use a pin brush, not a slicker brush while I'm blow drying them. It helps to straighten the hair and makes them look soooooo poofy! :wub: Also it keeps my hand right by their body so I can tell if the air is getting too warm. These little guys don't have an undercoat so they could burn. After they are completely dry, I then comb them out. So....did the pink come out? And are you planning on posting any pics your little one? We LOOOOVE pics! Sounds like you did the bath thing a.o.k. :thumbsup: I bathe mine in the kitchen sink too. The one thing that is very important (at least in my book) is to comb them out thoroughly BEFORE their bath. You don't want there to be any mats before you wet them. I've found it harder to get out. Some people think differently. So it probably depends on their coat type.


----------



## robl45 (Dec 25, 2007)

I thought you can't comb them dry??


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I thought you can't comb them dry??[/B]


I comb her while drying. Been doing it for 6 years! :biggrin: I've never had a problem. Like I said, though, dry her a little first. Don't start combing right away, dry for 5-8 minutes first.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> I thought you can't comb them dry??[/B]


I think what you are thinking of is most of us prefer to mist them a bit with something before combing. I use TheStuff, some use CC After Bath (I think that is what it is called), etc. It will be trial and error to find what works best for you. But truth be told, I don't always mist them before combing them out. They get combed out every day. I don't know about the rest here, but I just mist them...not wet them down with it.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

after bathing i too snuggle them in a towel to absorb the excess water, they like this part best! LOL

i do give them a comb _before_ i blowdry, to make sure all the mats are gone. if you blowdry them with mats still intact, they get even worse. then i blowdry and comb them until they are dry. 

oh, and i wanted to add that you have to keep their ear canals dry, or else they can get ear infections. i put a cotton ball cut to fit in their ears then keep my finger over the canal to keep the water out. then a drying solution should be added to the ear canal to remove any remaining moisture. 



do we get to see any pics??


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

along these lines....im lucky enough to have someone who is fab at grooming my dog but on the rare occasion that i have to do it myself i have no idea how to keep him still enough for long enough in order to blowdry. i would save a lot of money if i knew how to do it on my own.....any tips?


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Jodi Murphy has a great "Start Smart" promotional video which you can you get free if you pay shipping. This DVD was one of my Christmas presents. Jodi doesn't have a maltese specific video available yet. She's getting ready to film one in a couple of months. I watched the Start Smart video today and learned a few new tips.

Jodi said she usually uses regular shampoo on the body of the dog and always uses tearless on the head. DUH! Stooopid me has used tearless on my puppies' entire body before.

Something else I've been neglecting to shampoo is Karli' and Sadie's pads on their feet. There'll be no more stinky feet at our house!

Here's the link to Jodi's site:

jodimurphy.net


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> along these lines....im lucky enough to have someone who is fab at grooming my dog but on the rare occasion that i have to do it myself i have no idea how to keep him still enough for long enough in order to blowdry. i would save a lot of money if i knew how to do it on my own.....any tips?[/B]



A lot of us on the forum have these small grooming tables. A word of caution though, never, ever, leave your dog unattended on any grooming table.


Grooming Table from PetEdge


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh, oh, OH!!! I almost forgot about this older video available from ISTA. This is the one which is recommended by the American Maltese Association:

Maltese Grooming Video


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

there are some videos on youtube too...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoEjxNKiUUg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqoDygOuwmY

etc.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

1- Make sure you use cotton balls in puppy's ears i also use[ epi-otic ear cleaner]
2- Shampoo make sure you don't get into the eyes
3 Use cream rinse ,make sure you rinse very well
4- I wrap Baci in the towel i don't rub i think it causes knots ,
5 I use a detangler i spray on a brush not on the pup then i blow dry the hair as you would your own ,move the blower dryer around make sure its not hot and use the right brush 
Good luck its sort of hard i tried a lot of products until i found the ones that worked on my dogs hair


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

In the cold weather, I put a towel in the dryer to warm up while I am bathing Lady. Then I wrap her in one towel to take her to the dryer to get the warm one. It uses two towels, but she loves it!

I always brush while drying. Otherwise, you will end up with a matted mess. I have a grooming table with am arm to hold the hair dryer so it's easy to do.

My new favorite brush is the Madan pin brush. Yes, it's way better than the Chris Christensen Gold Series brush I love recommended for years and much less expensive. I love this brush!

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=29000


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm a Dummy so I can help :biggrin: 
Here's what I do...btw, I no longer do it in the sink. Too messy. I put him in the tub with the drain stopped. I wet him down with the detachable shower head, making sure the water is warm. Only takes a few seconds. I put the shampoo in my hand and spread it in my palms and pick one section of him at a time to shampoo. Like hindquarters, each leg & foot, back, neck. One section at a time and use additional shampoo for each section. Then I rinse, rinse, rinse with the shower head. Then apply conditioner and let it sit. Then I wet his face down with a wash cloth (btw, the whole time he is standing in some warm water--it gets his feet extra clean that way). Then I apply a tearless shampoo to the washcloth and wash all the "sections" of his head. Then I rinse with clean water with the wash cloth--he doesn't like water sprayed on his face. At that time I also wash the conditioner off his body. I also keep a comb handy to help comb out any eye boogers. Be careful around the ears (stick cotton inside like Carrie said--you can keep it in place by dabbing it in some vaseline, but I don't do that). Then I wrap him in a big, fluffy towel and just sit with him for a bit and pat him dry (don't rub to avoid mats). While he's all wrapped up and relaxed I trim the little hairs away from the corners of his eyes with baby manicure scissors (they have rounded edges). Then I spray him with some detangler and comb him while I blowdry. I don't let him go outside for a while after his bath so he won't get a draft. I think that about covers it. I've been learning how to cut his hair myself. I enjoy it. You can grow in your confidence by learning to trim up his paw pads and butt area and then you may realize you want to take it further and give him a haircut!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Pam, have you ever tried filling one of those plastic mustard/ketchup bottles like you use at picnics with water and rinsing Ollie's face that way? I learned it on another forum I belonged to years ago and have done it that way ever since. Since you can direct the water, you won't get it in his ears, either.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Pam, have you ever tried filling one of those plastic mustard/ketchup bottles like you use at picnics with water and rinsing Ollie's face that way? I learned it on another forum I belonged to years ago and have done it that way ever since. Since you can direct the water, you won't get it in his ears, either.[/B]


Yes, I tried that and he hated it! I think I used a hair color applicator bottle...


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I think all breeders should include a pin brush in their adoption kit. The right brush really does help & I would have never known that without this site!


----------



## robl45 (Dec 25, 2007)

I didn't put anything in her ears, I hope she is okay, she already has an ear infection we are giving her drops for.


----------



## robl45 (Dec 25, 2007)

> And are you planning on posting any pics your little one? We LOOOOVE pics![/B]


I tried to put a pic in my signature, I added one to my album on here and then when I tried to put it in the signature,it said invalidformat


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi, Rob. I copied the gallery picture of you and Snowball so everyone can see it here. She's the cutest little thing, and sure looks like she's daddy's girl. :wub: 

Just wanted to drop you a note to say I've followed your posts here on SM and really admire the way you're asking all these questions to learn new things about taking care of your baby. She's going to be one happy girl, that's for sure!


----------



## robl45 (Dec 25, 2007)

so can anyone tell me how to get it into my signature or do I need to host it elsewhere?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> so can anyone tell me how to get it into my signature or do I need to host it elsewhere?[/B]


(Very cute picture of Daddy and Baby!!)

Yes, you need to host it. I use Image Shack, but I know there are others.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh yeaaahhh! We have a pic! :chili: She is adorable! And yes, you can tell she's a daddy's girl!! And I agree, I love it that you are jumping right in to help take such good care of her.


----------

